# gossamer



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Heres my first Betta Gossamer.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's a very pretty bright blue.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What a pouty little face! LOL so cute.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

G o r g e o u s !


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> What a pouty little face! LOL so cute.


 
Ha! thats one of the things I luv about him. Hes the most pouty of the 4 but the least grumpy


----------

